# Brazilian Music: Bossa Nova, MPB, Tropocalia - post about your favorites here



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

The *popular music* of Brazil is one of the richest combining African rhythm with a sophisticated harmonic language and superb melodies. Antonio Carlos Jobim along with João Gilberto were the patriarchs of an entire style - bossa nova. Their figurative children went on to create MPB (Música popular brasileira), tropocalia, and other derivative styles.

This thread will be where we can discuss our favorite artists and albums as well as discuss all things Brazilian music.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Jaques and Paula Morelenbaum*



> Jaques Morelenbaum (Portuguese pronunciation: [ˈʒakiz moɾelẽˈbaw̃], Rio de Janeiro, May 18, 1954) is a Brazilian instrumentalist, arranger, conductor, composer and music producer.
> 
> Morelenbaum is the son of conductor Henrique Morelenbaum and piano teacher Sarah Morelenbaum. His siblings are Lucia Morelenbaum, clarinetist in the Brazilian Symphony Orchestra; and Eduardo Morelenbaum, conductor, arranger and instrumentalist. He is married to the singer Paula Morelenbaum.
> 
> He started his musical career as part of the group A Barca do Sol, and participated in the Nova Banda that performed live with Antonio Carlos Jobim and in recordings that led to a Grammy win for the CD Antonio Brasileiro.[1] As a cellist, he studied music in Brazil and later attended the New England Conservatory of Music. In 1995, with Paula Morelenbaum, Paulo Jobim and Daniel Jobim he created the Quarteto Jobim Morelenbaum. The group has toured Europe several times, including an appearance at the Expo'98 held in Lisbon. They have also toured the United States and Brazil, and have recorded a CD (Quarteto Jobim Morelenbaum).


One of my favorite albums is _Casa_ made by the Morelenbaums with *Ryuichi Sakamoto*.






That cover image is from the _One Day in New York_ recording, but the clip is the studio version form _Casa_.

View attachment 153199


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My favourite album from Brazil is Bacamarte's Depois do Fim - a beautiful prog album. Their sound is an attractive folk inspired symphonic prog, topped off by the beautiful voice of Jane Duboc, singing in Portuguese. The title song, UFO, and the 10 minutes epic Último Entardecer are the prog highlights of this album, but the least prog song is actually one of the best: Pássaro de Luz, a short ballad gorgeously sung by Jane Duboc, supported on guitar by the band's leader Mario Neto.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nK0JdQKOlb1w5JeGbsw7J6nURPrPtfcZA


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> My favourite album from Brazil is Bacamarte's Depois do Fim - a beautiful prog album. Their sound is an attractive folk inspired symphonic prog, topped off by the beautiful voice of Jane Duboc, singing in Portuguese. The title song, UFO, and the 10 minutes epic Último Entardecer are the prog highlights of this album, but the least prog song is actually one of the best: Pássaro de Luz, a short ballad gorgeously sung by Jane Duboc, supported on guitar by the band's leader Mario Neto.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_nK0JdQKOlb1w5JeGbsw7J6nURPrPtfcZA


I am familiar with *Jane Duboc*, but haven't heard any Brazilian Prog. I will check it out.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

My first exposure to Brazilian pop was this song - a minor hit in the Netherlands in 1976. Still enjoy listening to it.

Erasmo Carlos plays Cachaca Mecanica


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Art Rock said:


> My first exposure to Brazilian pop was this song - a minor hit in the Netherlands in 1976. Still enjoy listening to it.
> 
> Erasmo Carlos plays Cachaca Mecanica


That sounds like song by *Chico Buarque*, classic MPB, another favorite of mine. Not sure which came first.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Apparently Chico Buarque was first (1971 versus 1976).


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Also this is the first recorded Samba, from 1916


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Like many, my first exposure to Brazilian music with *Stan Getz/Gilberto* and *Jobim*.

View attachment 153205
View attachment 153206

View attachment 153207
View attachment 153208

View attachment 153209


Also *Baden Powell*, then *Edu Lobo*






When speaking about Brazilian music one cannot overlook *Sergio Mendes*. Although he is best known for a kind of easy listening bossa nova, his early career was as a jazz pianist in Rio. Some really good early recordings are out there.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Tribalistas* is a group consisting of *Arnaldo Antunes* (ex-Titãs), *Marisa Monte* and *Carlinhos Brown* (Timbalada).



> Their debut collaboration resulted in the popular album _Tribalistas_, released in Brazil in late 2002 by EMI and in international territories in 2003. The album attained considerable popularity despite the group never performing any song on TV or giving any radio interviews.
> 
> In May 2013, it was announced that the three members would release a song called "Joga Arroz" (Throw Rice), in order to express their support of same-sex marriage, though it was not referred to as a revival of the band.
> 
> In April 2017, a column of newspaper O Globo announced that the trio had reunited in the previous month to compose new songs. In August of the same year, the band officially announced their reunion and released a new album.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Dorival Caymmi - A lenda do Aabeté





Paulinho Nogueira and Toquinho - Rosa (Pixinguinha)





Dori Caymmi - Inquietacao (Ary Barroso)





Zelia Duncan - Nova Ilusao (Claudionor Cruz)

I absolutely love brazilian music. Too bad is often difficult to find informations for a lot of it, especially for the music written before the fifties.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

norman bates said:


> Dorival Caymmi - A lenda do Aabeté
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff!


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Joyce Moreno*. Performs as "Joyce"

Joyce Silveira Palhano de Jesus was born in Rio on 31st January 1948.

At the age of fourteen, she began playing guitar by observing her guitarist brother who was thirteen years her senior. During that period, her home was often visited by well-known musicians, friends of her brothers, giving an adolescent Joyce an introduction to the latest trends of bossa nova and its new harmonies. Her brother would also introduce her to the sounds of Ella Fitzgerald, Miles Davis and Thelonious Monk. At the age of sixteen, Joyce made her first studio recording at the invitation of Roberto Menescal. She began composing, although for fun - a professional career was merely a distant dream.

Joyce's song "Me Disseram" (a finalist in a Rio Festival) provoked controversy for its first-person feminine voice-never before attempted by any of the very few female songwriters in Brazil. Some journalists, criticised the 19-year old composer as "vulgar and immoral," while others, defended her "feminist posture"-something of which she had no notion at that time, wanting only to express herself in her own gender, as she had seen done by artists such as Billie Holiday and Edith Piaf.

Publicly declared 'one of the greatest singers' by Antonio Carlos Jobim, Joyce began her career as a teenager in the late 60s, recording her first album in 1968, 'Joyce'. The album included five of her own compositions and six new songs by songwriter friends, all beginners like her including Marcos Valle and Caetano Veloso. Of the many female artists recording at the time, Joyce was one of very few to compose all her own material. Because of this she was one of the few voices to speak from a feminist perspective, which she expressed most famously on her song 'Feminina.' A sensitive songwriter she also addressed the Brazilian male psyche on 'Nacional Kid'

In 1969 she recorded her second LP, 'Encontro Marcado,' and made her first trip abroad as a professional musician, performing with Edu Lobo in Lisbon, Portugal.

In 1970 - 75 Joyce graduated with a degree in journalism, and although she chose music instead of journalism, her journalistic intuitiveness characterises her songwriting. Some of Joyce's more overtly political tracks were banned by the military dictatorship during the harsh political climate of the 60's and 70's. Following her graduation she joined the group Sagrada Família and had a two-month engagement in Mexico City. After the tour, Joyce married the composer Nelson Angelo, also a member of the group.

Between 1970 and 1971 she, Nelson Angelo, Novelli, Toninho Horta, and Naná Vasconcelos joined together to form a vocal group 'A Tribo'. In 1973, Joyce and Nelson recorded the LP 'Nelson Angelo e Joyce,' other than this recording, Joyce dedicated herself exclusively to her daughters Clara and Ana, born in 1971 and 1972.

By 1975 she had separated from Nelson and had resumed her career by touring with Vinicius de Moraes throughout Latin America and Europe. This led to an extended stay in Europe; Joyce then returned to Brazil in 1978. Whilst Joyce was in New York she met drummer Tutty Moreno, their daughter Mariana was born in Rio in 1979.

During the 80s the singer released seven discs including the cult classic's 'Feminina' and 'Água e Luz' LPs and received the Chiquinha Gonzaga prize for her album 'Tardes Cariocas', which was an independent production. By the late 80s her international career was gaining new force with her recordings 'Feminina', 'Água e Luz' and 'Tardes Cariocas.' However, in Brazil it was relatively short-lived as bossa nova's popularity waned after the mid 80s.

In the 90s, her music gathered new breath in leftfield European clubs, where the likes of Gilles Peterson and Joe Davis helped instigate a new coming of Brazilian music resulting in her albums from the 70s and 80s being reissued. Originally produced in 1983 'Tardes Cariocas' was one of these albums, reissued in 1996 by Far Out Recordings. This begun Joyce's relationship with the London based Brazilian label which has resulted in Joyce bringing out ten further albums, one of these being the 2007 'Samba Jazz & Outras Bossa' which was recorded along side her husband Tutty Moreno.

In 2013, she went back on tour to release her much anticipated new album "Tudo", the first one in ten years with her original compositions and in 2015 Joyce released "Raiz", an album celebrating fifty years since she first stepped into a recording studio.

With her 2016 album 'Cool' she takes on the North American jazz standard canon for the very first time in her career. Comprising classics by Bernstein, Cole Porter and Thelonious Monk, performed with her definitive 'Joycean' style.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Celso Fonseca* (born November 15, 1956) is a Brazilian composer, producer, guitarist and singer. He is noted as part of the Música popular brasileira since the 1980s, initially as accompanist and composer, then producer, and since the mid-1990s as an artist in his own right.

Celso Fonseca was born in Rio de Janeiro. He began on guitar at age 12 and by 19 dedicated himself to music as a profession. He counts Baden Powell de Aquino as an influence. In the beginning of the 1980s he worked as guitarist for Gilberto Gil. In 1983 his collaboration with composer Ronaldo Bastos began. Their song "Sorte" was recorded by Gal Costa and Caetano Veloso and later gave the title for Fonsecas second album in 1994. In 1986 he had released a first recording Minha Cara the same year he began to work as a producer for other musicians, debuting with an album by Vinícius Cantuária followed by productions for Gilberto Gil, Gal Costa, Virgínia Rodrigues, Daniela Mercury, Daúde and others. He also worked with Milton Nascimento, Djavan, Adriana Calcanhotto, Bebel Gilberto and many more.

His third collaborative album with Ronaldo Bastos Juventude / Slow Motion Bossa Nova was nominated for two Latin Grammys as Best MPB Album and the song "A Voz do Coração" as Best Brazilian Song. His best-known international releases so far are the two albums he has recorded for Crammed Discs' sublabel Ziriguiboom: Natural (2003) and Rive Gauche Rio (2005).

His most recent release _O Tempo_ (2019)


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Maria Bethânia* Viana Teles Veloso. (orn June 18, 1946) is a Brazilian singer and songwriter. Born in Santo Amaro, Bahia, she started her career in Rio de Janeiro in 1964 with the show "Opinião" ("Opinion"). Due to its popularity, with performances all over the country, and the popularity of her 1965 single "Carcará", the artist became a star in Brazil.

Bethânia is the sister of the singer-songwriter Caetano Veloso and of the writer-songwriter Mabel Velloso, as well as being aunt of the singers Belô Velloso and Jota Velloso. The singer has released 50 studio albums in 47 years of career, and is among the 10 best-selling music artists in Brazil, having sold more than 26 million records. Bethânia was ranked in 2012, by Rolling Stone Brasil magazine, as the fifth biggest voice of Brazilian music. (From Wikipedia)


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Maria Bethania is one of my favorite singers ever. She could sing the phonebooke and still be extremeley moving. For that reason and maybe the vocal range I think always of Nina Simone when I think of her.
The other huge favorite female singer of mine is the much lesser known Zeze Gonzaga, who had an extremely refined way of singing.
Her album dedicated to the music of Valzinho could be my single favorite album of brazilian music

Zeze Gonzaga - Felicidade (Valzinho)





and since I've posted that, another Felicidade for Maria Bethania, but written by Lupicinio Rodrigues





and another classic, Chao de Estrelas


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Egberto Gismonti* is a Brazilian composer, guitarist and pianist.



> Gismonti was born in the small city of Carmo, state of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, into a musical family. His mother was from Sicily and his father was from Beirut, Lebanon. At the age of six, he started studying the piano at the Brazilian Conservatory of Music. After studying the classical repertoire in Brazil for fifteen years, he went to Paris to delve into modern music. He studied with Nadia Boulanger (1887-1979), after acceptance as a student by the composer Jean Barraqué, a student of Anton Webern and Schoenberg. Boulanger encouraged Gismonti to write the collective Brazilian experience into his music.
> 
> Gismonti is a self-taught guitarist. After returning to Brazil, he designed guitars with more than six strings, expanding the possibilities of the instrument. Approaching the fretboard as if it were a keyboard, Gismonti gives the impression that there is more than a single guitar player. Gismonti's sojourn in the Xingu region of the Amazon basin made a lasting impression. This is documented musically in tunes like "Yualapeti" and "Sapain" (Yualapeti shaman, Sapain) and in the recordings Dança das Cabeças (Dance of the Heads, 1977), Sol do Meio-Dia (Noon Sun, 1978), which he dedicated to the Xingu, and Duas Vozes (Two Voices, 1984).
> 
> The musical career of Gismonti spans five decades. The major phases are distinguished by record company, the ensemble format, and the musical collaborators. The most important ensembles are his Brazilian group Academia de Danças, including Mauro Senise (saxophone and flutes), Zeca Assumpção (bass) and Nenê (Realcino Lima Filho, drums and percussion), the duo with Naná Vasconcelos (percussion), and the trio with Charlie Haden (bass) and Jan Garbarek (saxophone). Dança das Cabecas, the first ECM record, was nominated 'Album of the Year' by Stereo Review and received the 1977 Großer Deutscher Schallplattenpreis. (From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


Here's one of my favorite songs by him, "Cafe," paired with another longer composition.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Hermeto Pascoal* (1936) is a significant figure in the history of Brazilian music, mainly known for his abilities in orchestration and improvisation, as well as being a record producer and contributor to many Brazilian and international albums.



> Pascoal comes from northeastern Brazil, an area that lacked electricity at the time he was born. He learned the accordion from his father and practised for hours indoors as, being albino, he was incapable of working in the fields with the rest of his family.
> 
> Hermeto's career began in 1964 with appearances on several Brazilian recordings alongside relatively unknown groups. These now-classic albums and the musicians involved (Edu Lobo, Elis Regina, Cesar Camargo Mariano) established widely influential new directions in post-bossa nova Brazilian jazz.
> 
> In 1966, he played in the Sambrasa Trio, with Airto Moreira and Humberto Clayber; they released only one album, Em Som Maior. Then he joined Trio Novo (Airto Moreira, Heraldo do Monte, Theo de Barros) and in 1967 the group, renamed Quarteto Novo, released an album that launched the careers of Pascoal and Moreira. Pascoal would then go on to join the multi-faceted group Brazilian Octopus. (From Wikipedia)


_Slaves Mass _


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

my favorie brasilian music album is probably 
*Sergio Mendes - Brasileiro*


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I love Hermeto! He's an amazing musician full of creativity, beautiful melodies, and a childlike mischief I find very appealing. Several years back a couple of specialty retailers were selling his classic 70s albums at a discount price so I bought all of them. I'm listening to zabumbê-bum-á this morning.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This one features the warm tones of trombonist Raul De Souza. You can also hear him on Cal Tjader's Brazilian album, Amazonas. And his Milestone release, Colours.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

some more:





Nina Wirrti - Nada Alem (Custodio Mesquita)

Custodio Mesquita died very young unfortunately, but he was clearly an amazing talent, writing songs that were sometimes of incredible sophistication, but he was able to make also extremely catchy tunes like Nada Alem





and another one sung by Nina Wirrti, a lullaby called Boa Noite amor (Jose Maria de Abreu)





Cesar Camargo Mariano & Helio Delmiro - Emotiva 4 (written by Helio Delmiro)





Luiz Gonzaga - Dúvida





Jacob do Bandolim - Radamés Gnattali e Orquestra - Suite Retratos (Radamés Gnattali)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Thanks for starting this thread, SA. I created a thread on Brazilian music earlier but it had a vague title and purpose etc. I have a ton to say about this music; I'll post some after I get back from the gym.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Of the many Brazilian talented Brazilian musicians I have discovered over the past few months, one of my favorites is Djavan Caetano Viaja ("Djavan"). From discogs.com:



> Djavan combines traditional Brazilian rhythms with popular music drawn from the Americas, Europe and Africa. He can arguably be categorized in any of the following musical genres: Música Popular Brasileira (Brazilian pop), samba, or Latin dance.
> 
> Born into a poor family in Maceió (capital of Alagoas, Northeastern Brazil), Djavan formed the group Luz, Som, Dimensão (LSD - "Light, Sound, Dimension"), playing Beatles' singles. In 1973, Djavan moved to Rio de Janeiro and started singing in local nightclubs. After competing in several festivals, he gained attention and recorded the album A Voz, o Violão e a Arte de Djavan in 1976. The album included the song "Flor de Lis," which became one of his most memorable hits. Albums that followed included his other musical influence, African music, and additional hits followed, such as "Açaí", "Sina," and "Samurai," which featured Stevie Wonder's harmonica. His best known compositions are: "Meu Bem Querer," "Oceano," "Se...," "Faltando um Pedaço," "Esquinas," and "Serrado".


Check out the live album _Ao Vivo_: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLISFezqOaVIF20VTjcejP1pM46TPQED-m

"Flor de Lis" was the first song I heard by him, and has since become one of my all-time favorite songs.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Of the many Brazilian talented Brazilian musicians I have discovered over the past few months, one of my favorites is Djavan Caetano Viaja ("Djavan"). From discogs.com:
> 
> Check out the live album _Ao Vivo_: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLISFezqOaVIF20VTjcejP1pM46TPQED-m
> 
> "Flor de Lis" was the first song I heard by him, and has since become one of my all-time favorite songs.


Yeah, Djavan. He was popular in the 80s when I was in NYC and worked with some Brazilians. Also *Ivan Lins*.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I love this guy! "Zera a Reza" by Caetano Veloso here.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Chico Buarque* | _Caravanas Ao Vivo_ (Show Completo)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's a popular guy in Brazil! When my wife and I was on honeymoon in Costa del Sol, we met a nice Brazilian bartender in a Brazilian bar who served us some Caipirinha (love it). He played black metal himself, but put on this video with Djavan and said he was pretty popular. Yes he is!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Another great musician not yet mentioned is *Luiz Bonfa*.

From wikipedia:



> As a composer and performer, Bonfá was at heart an exponent of the bold, lyrical, lushly orchestrated, and emotionally charged samba-canção style that predated the arrival of João Gilberto's more refined and subdued bossa nova style... Camus' film (Black Orpheus, scored by Bonfa) and Gilberto's and Jobim's collaborations with American jazzmen such as Stan Getz and Charlie Byrd did much to bring Brazilian popular music to the attention of the world, and Bonfá became a highly visible ambassador of Brazilian music in the United States beginning with the famous November 1962 Bossa Nova concert at New York's Carnegie Hall.


Some solo guitar work:


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Well this won't be for everyone, but something I've been greatly enjoying recently is remixed Brazilian music. "Lo-fi' and electronic remixes are not typically genres I'm interested in, but I actually think it works really well with this music. Give it a try!


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Well I hope I didn't kill the thread... (I'll post more tomorrow)


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I really like this quote about Joao Gilberto's singing:



> His voice was one of the most intimate sounds of the 20th century - more melodic than a sigh, more rhythmic than chitchat, only just barely. Every syllable that appeared on his lips carried an air of effortlessness, but Gilberto had worked hard to locate that sacred place where a human breath becomes music.







As with Bob Dylan, I used to find his voice coarse and annoying. Also as with Dylan, he is now one of my favorite singers.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

About João Gilberto: "He could read a newspaper and sound good." - Miles Davis


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Something I'm not yet familiar with: the scene of younger musicians in Brazil. Would anyone happen to be able to provide some suggestions?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Something I'm not yet familiar with: the scene of younger musicians in Brazil. Would anyone happen to be able to provide some suggestions?


Two of my personal favorites

*Céu* is a singer I've been impressed with, she debuted in 2005 so's she's been around for a while.






Also *Roberta Sá *






But these two are in their 30s.

Here's some newer artists, a variety of styles - but I'm not all that up on the real new stuff.

*Solange *






*Kell Smith *






*Torcuato Mariano*


----------



## jkl (May 4, 2021)

I had this in the background so soothing,


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I've been really enjoying MPB lately:


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Best Bossa Nova tune not written by Jobim


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Marcos Valle - Samba de verão






Luiz Bonfa - Batucada






Baden Powell - Samba Triste


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

^^^ I might vote for the aforementioned "Samba de Verao" as the best BN tune not by Jobim. Lots of competition for that spot though (depending on what you classify as bossa).


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> Something I'm not yet familiar with: the scene of younger musicians in Brazil. Would anyone happen to be able to provide some suggestions?


Marcelo D2


> In 2003 he released À Procura da Batida Perfeita (Portuguese for "Looking for the perfect beat", a reference to an Afrika Bambaataa song of the same name) produced by Beastie Boys producer Mario Caldato. The album mixed hip-hop with samba, and included a collaboration with will.i.am from The Black Eyed Peas.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Maria Creuza - Feijaozinho Com Torresmo


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Paulinho Nogueira & Toquinho ‎- Toquinho Paulinho Nogueira (1999)*






01 Triste 0:00
02 Ária na 4ª corda (Air On G Sting) 2:12
03 Lamentos 5:25
04 Insensatez/Apelo 8:27
05 Choro típico 11:42
06 Gente humilde/Duas contas 16:47
07 Bachianinha n°1 19:29
08 Odeon 23:02
09 Rosa 26:33
10 Samba em prelúdio 30:20
11 Implorando 34:28
12 Manhã de Carnaval 37:22
13 Choro chorado pra Paulinho Nogueira 41:17

Composers: #1 Tom Jobim; #2 J. S. Bach; #3 Baden Powell/Pixinguinha/Vinicius de Moraes; #4 a) Tom Jobim/Vinicius de Moraes, b) Baden Powell/Vinicius de Moraes; #5 Heitor Villa-Lobos; #6 a) Chico Buarque/Garoto/Vinicius de Moraes, b) Garoto; #7 Paulinho Nogueira; #8 Ernesto Nazareth; #9 Otavio Souza/Pixinguinha; #10 Baden Powell/Vinicius de Moraes; #11 Toquinho; #12 Antônio Maria/Luiz Bonfá; #13 Paulinho Nogueira/Toquinho/Vinicius de Moraes


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*paulo moura | raphael rabello | dois irmãos*

View attachment 155909


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*elis & tom*






*Wikipedia*:



> Elis & Tom is a bossa nova album, released in 1974, recorded by Brazilian singer Elis Regina and singer-songwriter Antônio Carlos Jobim.
> 
> Recorded over a 16-day period at MGM Studios in Los Angeles, California, the album was an old wish of Regina, who always wanted to record a full album of Jobim's songs with him. This finally came true in 1974, when Elis was celebrating her 10th anniversary as an artist of Philips Records. The label approved the project as a gift for her.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Just heard this song for the first time (and now second and third and fourth and fifth) and I cannot describe how it makes me feel ...

Is it a "great" song in the same fashion as the tunes of Jobim? Probably not, but that doesn't take anything away from it, for me at least.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

SanAntone said:


> *elis & tom*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic album. I could go on and on about the songwriting, singing, etc. But I'll just mention that the guitar solo on "Triste" is something else.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

I've recently been blown away by the album Coleção by Cassiano. I've known "A Lua e eu" for a while, it's probably the most famous song by him. It's great, and IMO some of the others on that album are just as good: Salve Essa Flor, Nao Fique Triste, and the title track Coleção.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

The Latin Grammys were last week! Gloria Estefan and Ruben Blades won some!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Gilberto Gil As Melhores || Melhores Músicas de Gilberto Gil|| CD Completo

:angel:


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

My current top 10 Brazilian musicians:

1. Antônio Carlos Jobim
2. Djavan
3. João Gilberto
4. Cassiano
5. Milton Nascimento

Rest in no order:
Rosalia de Souza
Hyldon
Baden Powell
Fátima Guedes

I guess Villa-Lobos will have to be an honorable mention.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> I've recently been blown away by the album Coleção by Cassiano. I've known "A Lua e eu" for a while, it's probably the most famous song by him. It's great, and IMO some of the others on that album are just as good: Salve Essa Flor, Nao Fique Triste, and the title track Coleção.


Coleção the song is a masterpiece. Lately nothing has elicited such strong emotions in me as Brazilian music. It's not even about memories and associations, as - for the most part - I've discovered MPB online in the past year. It's just purely in the sounds. Classical means more to me cerebrally (not to say that Brazilian music doesn't offer intellectual stimulation as well), but in terms of raw emotions, this is the good stuff.


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> My current top 10 Brazilian musicians:
> 
> 1. Antônio Carlos Jobim
> 2. Djavan
> ...


Realized this is only 9. Add Gilberto Gil to round it off.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't have ten but for songwriters it's Jobim, and Nascimento. And for modern jazz oriented Brazilian music it's Egberto Gismonti, Hermeto Pascoal, and Flora Purim & Airto.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

I've probably mentioned some of these already in this thread - but to just bring their names to the front:

Edu Lobo
João Bosco
Chico Buarque
Ivan Lins
Leonine
Maria Bethania
Adriana Calcanhotto
Luciana Souza


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist said:


> My current top 10 Brazilian musicians:
> 
> 1. Antônio Carlos Jobim
> 2. Djavan
> ...


Forgot Marcos Valle... Easily top 10 for me


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Alice Caymmi* - _Electra_










*Alice Caymmi* is a Brazilian singer and composer. She is the granddaughter of *Dorival Caymmi*, daughter of *Danilo* and *Simone Caymmi* and niece of *Nana* and *Dori Caymmi*.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Beautify Junkyards* are a Portuguese group influenced by English Acid Folk, Brazilian Tropicália and contemporary electronica.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Roberta Sá, António Zambujo, Yamandu Costa e Ricardo Cruz | "Eu Já Não Sei"*






*Roberta Sá* was born in Natal and is of Portuguese descent. This is something of a departure from her style most often heard, which is more electric, MPB. But this acoustic, fado inspired performance is just the kind of thing I like a lot.

*António Zambujo* is a Portuguese singer and songwriter. One of the characteristic qualities of his music is the presence of Cante Alentejano, a regional genre that influenced him while growing up in Beja. Since 2004, António Zambujo has been performing worldwide.He has won the Amália Rodrigues Foundation prize as best male fado singer.

*Yamandu Costa* (whose YT channel this clip is from), is a Brazilian guitarist and composer. His main instrument is the Brazilian seven-stringed classical guitar. At age fifteen, Costa began to study southern Brazilian folk music, as well as the music of Argentina and Uruguay. Influenced by the music of Radamés Gnattali, he began to study the music of other Brazilians, such as Baden Powell de Aquino, Tom Jobim and Raphael Rabello.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*MARO - saudade, saudade (Live in Avinyó)*






GUITARS
Darío Barroso Miranda
Lucas Delgado
Pau Figueres
Pol Batlle

CHOIR
Eva Fernández
Judit Neddermann
Magalí Datzira
Magalí Sare
Rita Payés
Selma Bruna
Sílvia Pérez Cruz

Beautiful song - and a good example of the Brazilian popular choir tradition.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Does Cesária Évora also count?


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Rogerx said:


> Does Cesária Évora also count?


She is a fantastic singer, but not Brazilian. They do speak Portuguese in Cape Verde, and if you want to post some of her stuff I won't object.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, I just created my own because I didn't read this far back but truly Brazilian music is so deep it does deserve a few threads. I prefer so far only a certain amount of it so some people may feel the same way and be attracted to my thread which focuses more on a Prog/YeYe style.


----------

